# Watch the TdF Online?



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Any place online to watch this? Looks like cycling.tv is a no-go.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*well*

Versus supposedly streamed stage one yesterday...however that's the only stage they were doing. I called and she said they just did it to gauge interest (i.e. if they get a good response they will do it more) so maybe everyone here should email and call versus until they put it on:thumbsup:


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

mtbykr said:


> Versus supposedly streamed stage one yesterday...however that's the only stage they were doing. I called and she said they just did it to gauge interest (i.e. if they get a good response they will do it more) so maybe everyone here should email and call versus until they put it on:thumbsup:


They can track hits on the page... so I doubt calling will be as important as actually watching it online.


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

Just watched ST2 finish here:
mms://a1729.l2168647534.c21686.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1729/21686/v0001/reflector:31716

(found it through this page: http://www.cyclingfans.com/ )

Seems to be more-or-less an online stream of Versus, commercials and all. Not great, but for those of us w/o cable...


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

+1 on cyclingfans.com. I don't have any TV, so the streaming video on Vs is all I can get. The coverage is not bad, except there were a few problems (server?) that stopped the streaming a couple of times. Since it is free I can't really complain. It looks like live coverage every morning at 8:30.


----------



## jch2112 (Feb 5, 2004)

MaddSkillz said:


> Any place online to watch this? Looks like cycling.tv is a no-go.


This website has a few options http://www.steephill.tv/2007/tour-de-france/


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Did anyone try that stream from Germany that is on Steephill? Unrestricted. That's nice if it works. I did try the stream from Italy but naturally it didn't work.


----------



## berminator (Jun 15, 2007)

*TDF live video online every day*

Here yis go lads, live every day, see the scheudle on the front page. Its in Irish (mine is a bit rusty), turn it down and turn up the eurosport live audio. Live audio is abut 10secs ahead, good though, cause you get warning that something exciting is happening!

http://www.tg4.tv/


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

berminator said:


> Here yis go lads, live every day, see the scheudle on the front page. Its in Irish (mine is a bit rusty), turn it down and turn up the eurosport live audio. Live audio is abut 10secs ahead, good though, cause you get warning that something exciting is happening!
> 
> http://www.tg4.tv/


I can't find it on the site? The sports page just has on football programs... Can you give a direct link?


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

mms://a1729.l2168647534.c21686.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1729/21686/v0001/reflector:31716

try tat one... from versus...


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

That link was just working for me but now it's not. Anyone else having difficulties? 

This site here http://www.steephill.tv/2007/tour-de-france/#live has a list of all the live feeds.

EDIT: Okay, the Versus link just started working again.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

I dunno if it was just me or what but the Versus feed completely sucked today. So choppy and unreliable. Didn't even get to see the finish of the stage. =(


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

MaddSkillz said:


> I dunno if it was just me or what but the Versus feed completely sucked today. So choppy and unreliable. Didn't even get to see the finish of the stage. =(


My feed was spotless.. sorry


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*well*



MaddSkillz said:


> I dunno if it was just me or what but the Versus feed completely sucked today. So choppy and unreliable. Didn't even get to see the finish of the stage. =(




Mine was great all day until the end of the stage, and then it got a little nasty....figures


with that said though, i'm still glad to have it


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

mtbykr said:


> Mine was great all day until the end of the stage, and then it got a little nasty....figures
> 
> 
> with that said though, i'm still glad to have it


Yeah I am as well.. I'm starting to think it has something to do with the network here.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

*Thanks Steephill*

The Steephill guy has been awesome. When one link ceases to work, he tracks down another. I'm very appreciative. Meanwhile, I'm certain management wouldn't be pleased if they found out. Oh well, serves them proper for blocking RBR!


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*hey*

the versus link isn't working now...is it this way for everyone or just me?


----------



## mfuchs (Mar 20, 2002)

*versus link*

I lost it too


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*crap*

anyone got a slingbox?


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

Versus is off for me too. I'm going into TdF withdrawal--help!


----------



## stainofmind (Jul 28, 2006)

New link up by steephill.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*ok*

Found a new versus link...let's hope this one stays up for the rest of the tour


http://www.steephill.tv/2007/tour-de-france/

bottom of today's coverage


----------



## stainofmind (Jul 28, 2006)

This feed doesn't appear to go to commercial. I love it!


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

mtbykr said:


> anyone got a slingbox?


Vs. link is working for me now... 

The server gets slammed so sometimes its hard to get in. Keep trying!
mms://a1729.l2168647534.c21686.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1729/21686/v0001/reflector:31716

EDIT: Something weird is happening.. I have the VS logo on the screen I am watching in the top right, but when VS breaks for commercials, I am still watching the cycling feed- yet no phil or paul commentary just the sound of the helicopter. Anyone else getting this, it is great!


----------



## QCWheelman (Jul 26, 2006)

Good work guys,

Serves Versus right for not offering TdF streaming to their online subscribers. This is the last year I waste my money on the Versus channel on cycling.tv


----------



## stainofmind (Jul 28, 2006)

From steephill.tv:

"I've removed the link to the Versus live feed at the request of the Versus legal department. It's only a matter of time before they find the leak from within their operation and I'm not interested in ticking off Versus. They're probably taking some heat from the Tour de France because of the country broadcast restrictions A.S.O. impose on each live video provider. Hope you enjoyed it while it lasted. — Steve, Jul 12 10:05 AM PST"

And from cyclingfans.com:

" We have some information on what's up with the Versus live video streaming, direct from Versus lawyer, Carla. Carla says that Versus is not permitted to publicly stream the Tour de France. (Though she didn't elaborate, presumably that means they didn't purchase online broadcast rights; television and internet rights tend to be sold separately. Note that in some European markets, internet rights to the Tour de France have been sold and in other markets they remain unsold.) So the scenario whereby Amaury Sport Organization (A.S.O.), who appear in our site logs since Monday (hi Jean-François!), put pressure on Versus seems likely.

In other words, the stream is not meant for public consumption and Versus was getting heat for it being out there. Carla says that they believe they have corrected the "problem" by blocking access to the stream. (Why didn't they do that in the first place?)

This raises the question of what that brief, announced live streaming on the Versus site last weekend was all about. Did someone in the Versus internet department simply screw up? Was it a deliberate publicity stunt early in the Tour to get more viewers for the TV broadcasts?

Carla has again asked the Versus internet department to contact us, though the main questions are all answered now: there is no stream for public consumption and there will be no stream for public consumption, free or otherwise. The news is not good but thanks for the responses, Carla.

So Versus had a contractual obligation to prevent public access to the stream. They failed to do that ahead of time. Carla added that "any diversion of viewers to the Internet or elsewhere that detracts from potential viewership of the television coverage affects advertising support and impairs our ability to cover events of this nature." But clearly Versus simply do not believe in streaming the race over the internet themselves either.

Many people have written to us saying that they watched the commercials during those few days when the live video streaming was out there. It would be interesting to hear directly from the sponsors on this...

Maybe we should block A.S.O. from accessing our site... ;-)"


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

That is _so _like the man. 

Thanks for the link boys. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*crap*

I just lost both links (old and new) at the same time.....i hope it's a tech problem and versus didn't actually stop the stream


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

mtbykr said:


> I just lost both links (old and new) at the same time.....i hope it's a tech problem and versus didn't actually stop the stream


I am currently watching the Saab commerical for the 1,000,000 time--- mine vs connection is still working...


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*ok*



Kestreljr said:


> I am currently watching the Saab commerical for the 1,000,000 time--- mine vs connection is still working...



Good to hear...i'll just keep trying to reload it, thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## stainofmind (Jul 28, 2006)

I've been trying to reload for over an hour. My next step is to go across the road and get a Slingbox.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*ya*



stainofmind said:


> I've been trying to reload for over an hour. My next step is to go across the road and get a Slingbox.



Ya no luck for me either


----------



## stainofmind (Jul 28, 2006)

So if I go get a Slingbox and get it set up this weekend who wants to help subsidize (pay my cheap-ass for access)? :wink5:


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*ok*



stainofmind said:


> So if I go get a Slingbox and get it set up this weekend who wants to help subsidize (pay my cheap-ass for access)? :wink5:


What are we talking here $$$ wise The big mountain stages are coming and I'm in the office...and getting antsy


----------



## campguy71 (Aug 22, 2005)

On cyclingfans.com, they have a link to buy a Sling Box. I think it was $100. If you get it hooked up, post the link so we can all enjoy! :aureola:


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Just give me audio!!!!!





stainofmind said:


> From steephill.tv:
> 
> Maybe we should block A.S.O. from accessing our site... ;-)"


----------



## stainofmind (Jul 28, 2006)

I was just kidding of course. I'm sure charging for access to my Slingbox would be highly illegal.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*ohh*



stainofmind said:


> I was just kidding of course. I'm sure charging for access to my Slingbox would be highly illegal.



So does that mean you won't charge for it then


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

damn,so anyone got live streaming from versus? any links? 

just when the tour started to get interesting...


----------



## jankty (Sep 27, 2004)

Does anyone have an update on this issue? Typically while at work I use Eurosport for live audio, but their audio went "dark" on the first Tuesday on the Tour. With the big Mtn's coming up on Monday I think I'll be more productive at work without having to read what's going on.


----------



## baxter (Jun 27, 2004)

download TVU or sopcast.
TVU has a VS channel. Sopcast has the Eurosport feed.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

I tried TVU but all it did was download, download, download. Maybe there's a trick to it but I gave up after a long, long time.

Best feed I've found is the Tiny European feed on Cyclingfans, but the picture is blurry and there is no sound. I can live with that but I can't get the audio from Eurosport to work at the same time.

I'd be willing to give sopcast a try but only if someone else has tried it and had success.

Or I'd go back to TVU if someone can let me in on the secret to getting it to work.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

tvu worked fine for me.. maybe u keep retrying? close the player and restart..


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

TVU is Windows only, I don't know if that is your platform, but just a thought.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Did it start right away? All it did for me was download and download. Never got a picture.

P.S. And I did try to restart it. I even uninstalled and reinstalled it. Still no luck


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

depending on ur speed? mine was downloading at sometime 300+kbps,sometime more....
i'm using at 12mbps plan here..


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

I have 256k DSL. That should be fast enough, shouldn't it.

I think I'll try and download it again, then reboot, which I didn't do before, and see if I can get it to work.

I am running XP but I do have a celeron and not a great deal of memory plus my graphic card may not be up to grade.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*no*



Oversane said:


> I have 256k DSL. That should be fast enough, shouldn't it.
> 
> I think I'll try and download it again, then reboot, which I didn't do before, and see if I can get it to work.
> 
> I am running XP but I do have a celeron and not a great deal of memory plus my graphic card may not be up to grade.



i don't think that's fast enough for what the are running. In addition your computer's setup doesn't help!


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

mine is downloading at average speed of over 300kbps... 256k dls only can download up to 40kbps?


----------

